# A&N Frozen Foods, Feedback wanted.



## A&N Frozen Foods (Sep 23, 2011)

As many of you are aware, for the last couple of years the mail-order side of A&N Frozen Foods has been run by Kiezebrink UK. We still produce the rodents whilst Kiezebrink deal with taking the orders and sending them out.

At this point, we would love to hear your opinions on this change. Is there anything you would like to see us do or anything we can do to help?

Please feel free to PM me if you prefer, or alternatively you can use the feedback option on our website allowing you to stay anonymous Welcome - A & N Frozen Reptile Foods

Any information will be greatly received. :2thumb:
Nicky


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Reduce postage costs to match other suppliers.


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

I have not used you, however, if you only do Rats & Mice, you may want to look into stocking more frozen food, Chicks, multis, rabbits, ect 

On that note of it, I wouldnt order from you, as, I need bigger food then just rats.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

The quality of the rodents cannot be beaten. The postage is the deal breaker. Harry


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Postage put me off.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

iv used ur frozen food nicky since i was one of ur first test shipee's  iv always liked how the fur is always nice and clean and white, not yellowish, i like that their bred here and not in some east european warehouse, out of sight of god knows what practices.

u may not be the cheapest, though ur far from the most expensive, but i don't want to be feeding the cheapest food i can find, i want to feed the best quality that's why i am still ur customer after all this time.

rgds to u and urs
edward

ps i have had no issues with ordering via kiezebrink, delivery charges are what they are.



A&N Frozen Foods said:


> As many of you are aware, for the last couple of years the mail-order side of A&N Frozen Foods has been run by Kiezebrink UK. We still produce the rodents whilst Kiezebrink deal with taking the orders and sending them out.
> 
> At this point, we would love to hear your opinions on this change. Is there anything you would like to see us do or anything we can do to help?
> 
> ...


----------



## dr del (Feb 14, 2008)

Your rodents are still the best I've used.

The postage is a bit non-competetive but what really made me pause was Keizerbrink trying to claim if any orders get spoiled in the post it isn't their responsibility.

All the orders have arrived fine but I'd like to know it won't take me having to get trading standards to explain the distance selling regulations to them if I *do* have a problem. 

I'd like to suggest trays for the rodents if possible. Would make it easier to stock the freezer. : victory:


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 5, 2008)

loxocemus said:


> iv used ur frozen food nicky since i was one of ur first test shipee's  iv always liked how the fur is always nice and clean and white, not yellowish, i like that their bred here and not in some east european warehouse, out of sight of god knows what practices.
> 
> u may not be the cheapest, though ur far from the most expensive, but i don't want to be feeding the cheapest food i can find, i want to feed the best quality that's why i am still ur customer after all this time.
> 
> ...


^^^^^
edd covers it well

i have used your services before and after kiezebrink and i'm perectely happy with the service and quality of the prey

your the only supplier i recommend


cheers shaun


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Have been using A & N for a few years now and the quality of mice and rats is exceptional in my opinion. I am lucky in that I live close enough to collect from A & N at Kiezebrink so postage does not bother me. 
The only thing I would say has changed is that the mice and rats are not as straight/lined up in the bags they come in as they use to be, a little OCD I know but they don't fit quite as well in my freezer  I guess they get a little shook up in the giant freezers now.

Would highly recommend A & N to anyone wanting clean, excellent quality rodents


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

Since I started buying in bulk last year I've used Kiezebrink for each bulk order. Usually something around 4-500 pinkies and a few kilograms of smelt. The pinkies are great quality, and although not the cheapest I will keep coming back for the reasons already mentioned - I like that they are produced in the UK in good conditions. 
Postage is something that means it is only worth ordering in the sort of numbers I buy, less than a few hundred and you'd be better off buying locally. For me, adding the smelt on to the order really makes it worthwhile (£3 for 1kg, which locally I'd have to get in 100g blister packs for a couple of quid a piece), so in that sense your partnership with Kiezebrink really works well for me. I like that you can stay focused on what you do, producing good quality food, and I can order it with Frozen food that A&N don't produce.


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

How can delivery charges be "what they are" when 90% of other sellers charge a tenner?

Prices seem OK, especially when you buy bulk but the extra 7 or 8 quid you pay on top for delivery cancels most of the value out.


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Frozen product courier charges for England, Wales and southern Scotland are:
First box (up to approximately 20kg) = £15.00
Subsequent boxes = £12.00 each


That's crazy. 




I order £250 worth of frozen at a time. My supplier, anything order over £130 is free & normal next day is 8.99. 

I also think charging per box is kinda cheeky to be honest.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

so go with the other 90% , i buy from A&N because of their rodents, not their delivery charges.

rgds
ed



iPHAILZ said:


> How can delivery charges be "what they are" when 90% of other sellers charge a tenner?
> 
> Prices seem OK, especially when you buy bulk but the extra 7 or 8 quid you pay on top for delivery cancels most of the value out.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

A bit harsh really. We were asked to comment and we did. The majority feel the same way i.e. that if the postage could be in line with other suppliers then A&N would probably dominate the market as no one can fault their products. Strange that if I use a supplier with considerably cheaper postage the same guy delivers it. Harry


----------



## A&N Frozen Foods (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you for the many comments which we have received, keep them coming!...
It appears that the main issue which repeatedly pops up is the p&p charge. I thought I would take this opportunity to explain why these prices are what they are so hopefully it will all make more sense.

When we first started breeding rodents, we only offered them to customers who were able to collect them. We were inundated with people ringing us to ask if we could deliver but we didn't see this as being an option. 
Eventually we caved in to demand and looked into p&p costs. We found that an average poly box plus ice packs plus courier charge cost a minimum of £20. We could have done what a lot of other companies do and make the p&p cheap and then increase the price of the rodents to cover the loss. We pride ourselves on being honest and upfront and we believed that it was fairer to keep the rodent prices the same and just pass the p&p cost on to those who wanted it.

Kiezebrink have done a great job of sourcing cheaper boxes/ice packs etc to try and bring these prices down for you and they are still trying to bring them down further. We currently pay the following for a 25kg box:
Courier- £7.00
Poly Box- £3.70
Ice Packs- £1.80
VAT- £2.50
Total - £15.00
The reason we charge per box is because our couriers charge us this way. They will offer reduced rates for subsequent boxes which is why our 2nd/3rd boxes are reduced to £12.00per box. It is surprising how much we can fit into one of these boxes.

I would always recommend contacting Kiezebrink for a quote, as it is often the case that we still work out cheaper than many other companies. Feel free to either give them a ring on 01284 810779 or email [email protected]

I hope that has cleared up many of the questions around our p&p. As other issues come up I will try and answer as many as I can.
Please keep the comments coming, they are all appreciated.
Nicky


----------



## A&N Frozen Foods (Sep 23, 2011)

LolaBunny said:


> I have not used you, however, if you only do Rats & Mice, you may want to look into stocking more frozen food, Chicks, multis, rabbits, ect
> 
> On that note of it, I wouldnt order from you, as, I need bigger food then just rats.


Thank you for your reply. One of the reasons for joining together with Kiezebrink is because of their huge variety of products. We only have the facilities for producing mice and rats but they sell everything from Hamsters, Rabbits and Quail, right through to Chicken Necks, Salmon Heads and Horse Meat!! 
Orders can be placed for our products and Kiezebrinks products together making things easier. I hope that helps.
Thanks again.
Nicky


----------



## A&N Frozen Foods (Sep 23, 2011)

We have had several questions asking whether it is possible to collect your orders instead of having it delivered?.....YES!!

Collections can be made Monday-Friday, between 8.30am and 4.30pm from:
Kiezebrink UK Ltd, Church Farm, Church Road, Barrow,* Bury St Edmunds*, Suffolk, IP29 5AX.


----------



## JohnC (Feb 12, 2006)

I have been a regular customer at A and N Frozen for several years and have always found them inexpensive, top quality and a decent size. Order size between £100 and £150.
I have been using Kiezebrink to get them sent in recent times.

Today I received a consignment of A and N mice and rats and they were all superb quality and average weights just over those stated on the website.
The price including carriage was comparatively low.

I am happy that they are indeed A and N's breeding, far superior to imported rodents. There was the opportunity of adding non-miceandrat frozen items offered by Kiezebrink in the same box, I took advantage of this.

Seems to me that A and N are doing a great job.


----------



## A&N Frozen Foods (Sep 23, 2011)

If anyone has any more questions, please feel free to ask :2thumb:


----------



## DJC776 (Jan 4, 2008)

Best rodents that I have used bar none!!!


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been using A&N for years. Tried other suppliers but didn't like the quality, so always gone back to A&N.

I deal directly on the phone with Fiona @ Kiezebrink now, and she is a very happy and helpful lass. Always get a good laugh as I pay over the phone.

Quality is the same, and now have the option of adding other feed items A&N don't breed (as said by Nicky), which is great as I have a very picky/non-feeder that I am trying with a few items. Means I get it all from the same place, in the same box. 
I don't mind the delivery cost, as knows it will arrive in top notch condition. Fiona is very good at packing, so you do get loads in a box. Never had to use a second box, and I spend between £120-200/order - a mix of small mice, small and large rat weaners, small rats and what ever else I fancy trying for Buffy.

A&N :no1:


----------



## jammybee (Dec 26, 2012)

Postage is only a tenner now isn't it?


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes, £9.95 coupled with their special offers makes them unbeatable in price and quality.Harry


----------



## jammybee (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome. Will be making my order with them next week


----------



## Brighton (Jul 17, 2016)

*Your direct delivery*

I was very happy to discover that you have gone back to sending out frozen food directly. 

I did allot of research trying to find well bred rodents for my daughters baby Python. Finding a small family business based in the English countryside, raising rodents that are chemical free and inspected by DFRA and doing it for over 10 years was very reassuring.

We just received our first order of Rat pups from you, we were delighted to see how clearly healthy, clean, fresh smelling, consistent in size they were and very well packed.

Our 5 week old baby Python was on mice pinks at the breeders and this was to be his first meal with us, we wanted to try transitioning to rat pups straight away, we left the rat to defrost near his vivarium- he went mad for the smell- when it was feeding time we warmed it with the hair dryer to the right heat (tested with a temp gun) and dangled with tongs, he stuck, caught it immediately and soon after was looking for seconds!

We really love this little snake and happy we can source reliable healthy food for him, thanks for your service in the industry, Louise.


----------

